# هل سوف تحطمون الاهرامات وأبو الهول الذي صنعها أجدادكم يامصرين و أحبوها أكثر من الله تعالى !؟



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد !

قصدي :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هل تؤمن بالمسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام !

فأن كنت تؤمن بالمسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام فأنت بذلك تفعل أرادة الله تعالى ومشيئته وكما قال 
في أنجيل يوحنا في الاصحاح السادس :

29أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«هذَا هُوَ عَمَلُ اللهِ: أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِالَّذِي هُوَ أَرْسَلَهُ».

وبذلك عندما تؤمن بالمسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام فسوف تعمل وكما أراد الله تعالى أن تعمله و 
العمل الذي يجب أن تعمله وكما شاء الله تعالى أن تؤمن بمن يرسله والله تعالى أرسل 
أنبيائه الى الناس وليخبروهم عن مشيئة الله تعالى وبما يريده الله تعالى ولذلك عندما تؤمن 
بالمسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام وكما أراد الله تعالى ذلك فسوف تعلم أن المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول وكما ذكر في 
أنجيل متى في الاصحاح السابع يقول :


«لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 


وبذلك ليس الانسان الذي سوف يقول للمسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام يارب يارب فسوف يدخله هذا الى ملكوت السموات !


بل من يريد أن يدخل الى ملكوت السموات عليه أن يفعل أرادة الله تعالى ومشيئته وبذلك ماهي أرادة الله تعالى ياترى ؟


في أنجيل مرقس في الاصحاح الثاني عشر يقول :

29فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. 30وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى. 31وَثَانِيَةٌ مِثْلُهَا هِيَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. لَيْسَ وَصِيَّةٌ أُخْرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَاتَيْنِ». 32فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ:«جَيِّدًا يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ، لأَنَّهُ اللهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ. 33وَمَحَبَّتُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ الْقَلْبِ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْفَهْمِ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ النَّفْسِ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْقُدْرَةِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ الْقَرِيبِ كَالنَّفْسِ، هِيَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُحْرَقَاتِ وَالذَّبَائِحِ». 34فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْل، قَالَ لَهُ:«لَسْتَ بَعِيدًا عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ»

فبذلك يقول المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام أن المحبة للرب الهك وهو 

الله تعالى و يجب أن تحبه من كل قلبك و من كل نفسك ومن كل 

فكرك ومن كل مقدرتك وعندما تفعل ذلك فأنت تعمل بما شاء الله 

تعالى به وبما أراده الله تعالى وأخبرك به نبيه المسيح عليه الصلاة 

والسلام وبذلك سوف تدخل ملكوت السموات وكما قال المسيح 

عليه الصلاة والسلام ذلك .


والان ياأيها الاخوة المسيحين عندما تصنعون تماثيل تشبه أي أنسان 

أو الحيوان أو أي شيء أخر فهل قلتم لي لماذاصنعتم هذه التماثيل ؟!


اليس ولأنكم تحبون هذا الانسان أو هذا الحيوان أو اي شيء أخر ولذلك تصنعون لهم تماثيل ؟!


وهذا هو الشرك بالله تعالى ياأخوة !


فأنتم عندما تصنعون التماثيل و هذه التماثيل تشبه أناس أو حيوانات 

أو أي شيء أخر فأنت بذلك تعظمون من هؤلاء الاناس أو الحيوانات أو 

أي شيء أخر وعندما تصنعون تماثيل لهم !


وطبعا أنتم تفعلون ذلك ولأنكم تحبون هذا الانسان أو الحيوان أو اي 

شيء أخر وبذلك عندما تصنع هذه التماثيلفأنتم بذلك تشركون بالله 

تعالى !


ولأن المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول أن المحبة للرب الهك ياأخوة 

وهو الله تعالى و يجب أن تحبونه من كل قلبكم و من كل نفسكم 

ومن كل فكركم ومن كل مقدرتكم وعندما تفعلون ذلك فأنت تعملون 

بما شاء الله تعالى به وبما أراده وأخبرك به نبيه المسيح عليه الصلاة 

والسلام وبذلك سوف تدخل ملكوت السموات وبذلك هذا هو العمل 

الذي يجب أن تعملونه ياأخوة !


ولذلك أن صنعتم تماثيل تشبه أناس أو حيوانات أو أي شيء أخر فأنت 

بذلك تشرك بالله تعالى وتعمل بالشرك بالله تعالى وتخالفوا أوامر الله 

تعالى ونبيه المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام ولن تدخلوا الى ملكوت 

السموات ولأنكم تحبون هذا الانسان أو الحيوان أو اي شيء أخر 

والذي صنعتم لهم هذه التماثيل!



وبذلك هل سوف تحطمون التماثيل التي صنعتوها والتي تشبه أي أنسان أو الحيوان أو أي شيء أخر ؟


وهل سوف تحطمون التماثيل الاخرى التي صنعها الناس والتي أحبوها أكثر من الله تعالى !؟


يامسيحين هل سوف تحطمون الاهرامات وأبو الهول الذي صنعها أجدادكم يامسيحي مصر و أحبوها أكثر من الله تعالى !؟



في أنجيل لوقا في الاصحاح السادس يقول المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام:

46«وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ، وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟ 47كُلُّ مَنْ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَيَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيَعْمَلُ بِهِ أُرِيكُمْ مَنْ يُشْبِهُ. 48يُشْبِهُ إِنْسَانًا بَنَى بَيْتًا، وَحَفَرَ وَعَمَّقَ وَوَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. فَلَمَّا حَدَثَ سَيْلٌ صَدَمَ النَّهْرُ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتَ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُزَعْزِعَهُ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّسًا عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. 49وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ، فَيُشْبِهُ إِنْسَانًا بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دُونِ أَسَاسٍ، فَصَدَمَهُ النَّهْرُ فَسَقَطَ حَالاً، وَكَانَ خَرَابُ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ عَظِيمًا!».


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

والسلام عليكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههه جميل تفكيرك والقص واللصق وجميل اللف والدوران من نص لنص ممكن السؤال مباشرة وبطريقه مفصله دون مقدمات او قص ولصق*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *ههههههههههه جميل تفكيرك والقص واللصق وجميل اللف والدوران من نص لنص ممكن السؤال مباشرة وبطريقه مفصله دون مقدمات او قص ولصق*


 

ياأخ الموضوع من كتابتي وأنا وضعته في مواقع كثيرة ولم أجد الجواب عليه ! :thnk0001:

بل وجدت التهرب من الجواب عليه ياأخ ! :a4:


ومرحبا بك وبغيرك .:closedeye


والسؤال من جديد :

*هل سوف تحطمون الاهرامات وأبو الهول الذي صنعها أجدادكم يامصرين و أحبوها أكثر من الله تعالى !؟*


*والسؤال موجه الى كل مؤمن بالله تعالى ياأخ .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> ياأخ الموضوع من كتابتي وأنا وضعته في مواقع كثيرة ولم أجد الجواب عليه ! :thnk0001:
> 
> بل وجدت التهرب من الجواب عليه ياأخ ! :a4:
> 
> ...


*وهل بنينا الاهرام لنعبدهاااااااااااااااا عجيب منطقك يا أخى من بنى الاهرام هم الفراعنةلدفن موتاهم.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

لسنا نحب أى شيئ فى الوجود أكثر من الله

ولكن ذلك لا يتعارض من أن نحب جميع الناس ، بل إن تلك وصية مكملة لوصية محبة الله ، بل إن إن الإنجيل يقول أن محبتا للناس ، وحتى للأعداء ،هى دليل على محبتنا لله ، لأن محبتنا للناس هى وصية إلهية ، ولكن بدون أن تغلب محبتنا للناس على محبتنا لله

فليس عندنا مبدأ إنصر أخاك ظالما ، لأن فى ذلك محبة للقبيلة أكثر من محبة الحق ، وبالتالى أكثر من محبتنا لله ، لأن الله هو الحق

++++

وبالنسبة للتماثيل الفرعونية والأهرامات ، فنحن نحبها لأنها تراث أجدادنا ، ولكننا لا نعبدها 

++++

المشكلة فى مثل هذه الأفكار ، هى العقل الضيق ، ولا مؤاخذة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

الفراعنة بنوا الأهرامات لتكون مقابر لملوكهم ،وذلك مذكور فى الكتاب المقدس

ولكننا نحن نهتم بها كدليل على الرقى الذى وصلوا إليه ، فأجدادنا كانوا شعباً متقدماً جداً ، صنعوا صناعات كثيرة متطورة وفى غاية الإتقان

وهذا التقدم الحضارى لأجدادنا ، يدفعنا للإجتهاد فى العلم والعمل

أما هذه الأفكار التى تطرحها سيادتك ، فتعبر عن البيئة الهمجية المتخلفة الإظلامية


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *وهل بنينا الاهرام لنعبدهاااااااااااااااا عجيب منطقك يا أخى من بنى الاهرام هم الفراعنةلدفن موتاهم.*


 

مامصير الفراعنة يوم القيامة ياأخي !


هل الجنة أم النار !


هم الذين كفروا بالله تعالى !


وعلى ذلك هم بنوا هذه الاهرامات وليتعبدوا فيها ودفنوا موتاهم في هذه المعابد بسبب 

أعتقاداتهم المضلة والبعيدة عن الحق وهو الله تعالى !


وبذلك هذه الاهرامات هي معابد الكفار الذين كفروا بالله تعالى ياأخي !


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لسنا نحب أى شيئ فى الوجود أكثر من الله
> 
> ولكن ذلك لا يتعارض من أن نحب جميع الناس ، بل إن تلك وصية مكملة لوصية محبة الله ، بل إن إن الإنجيل يقول أن محبتا للناس ، وحتى للأعداء ،هى دليل على محبتنا لله ، لأن محبتنا للناس هى وصية إلهية ، ولكن بدون أن تغلب محبتنا للناس على محبتنا لله
> 
> ...


 

ياأخي هذا هو السؤال :

أجدادكم ( كفار ) !

الفراعنة !

الذين كفروا بالله تعالى !

فكيف  تحب شيء يكفر بالله تعالى الذي تحبه أنت ياأخي !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

وكان الأجدر بك ، أن تطالب بتحطيم الحجر الذى تقدمون له فروض العبادة فعلاً 

وليس الآثار الفرعونية التى نتعامل معها كمجرد آثار ، تعبر عن التطور الحضارى فى حقبة زاهية من عصور مصر

و هى التى لا نطوف حولها ولا نقبلها ولا نصنع لها أى مظهر من مظاهر العبادة

فأيهما أولى بالتحطيم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2011)

> مامصير الفراعنة يوم القيامة ياأخي !
> 
> 
> هل الجنة أم النار !
> ...


*اذا كانت معابد لآلهتهم وكانوا يتعبدون فيها قبل وجود المسيحيه فهذا يدل على ان المجتمع المصرى مجتمع متدين بطبعه وهو بحد ذاته شئ جميل 
بالنسبة لنا هى تمثل دلالة على العظمه المعمارية لأجدادنا ولا تمثل لنا ديار كفر أو غير ذلك من الكلمات الدالة على تعصب وتخلف فكرى وثقافى *


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الفراعنة بنوا الأهرامات لتكون مقابر لملوكهم ،وذلك مذكور فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ولكننا نحن نهتم بها كدليل على الرقى الذى وصلوا إليه ، فأجدادنا كانوا شعباً متقدماً جداً ، صنعوا صناعات كثيرة متطورة وفى غاية الإتقان
> 
> ...


 

رقيك ياأخي بالله تعالى الذي يجعلك في ملكوته ياأخي !

ولأنك تحب الله تعالى !

والفراعنة كفار بالله تعالى و لم يصلوا ولن يصلوا الى ملكوت السموات أي الجنة !


ولأنهم لم يحبوا الله تعالى !


فكيف ترتقي بهؤلاء ياأخي !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

إن كنا نحترم التقدم العلمى لأجدادنا ، فليس لذلك أى علاقة بالإيمان والكفر

بل إنه يتعلق بالرقى أمام الإنحطاط والهمجية للآخرين

ولو كنا سنحطم كل ما أنتجه الكفار ، فلماذا أنت تستخدم الإنتاج الحديث من كل الأنواع ، الذى ينتجه من تعتبرهم كفاراً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أليس فى ذلك منتهى النفاق !!!!!!!!!!

فإن كنت تريد تحطيم الأحجار ، فإبدأ بحجرك

وإن كنت تريد تحطيم منتجات الكفار ، فإبدأ بتحطيم كمبيوترك وتليفونك وسيارتك وكل ما عندك مما إخترعه الذين تعتبرهم كفاراً

+++ *يا لخيبة العقل المظلم*

+++ *ويا لفظاعة النفاق *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> رقيك ياأخي بالله تعالى الذي يجعلك في ملكوته ياأخي !
> 
> ولأنك تحب الله تعالى !
> 
> ...


*
بل أقول لك أكثر من هذا لو كانوا يعيشون بيننا اليوم لإحترمناهم واجللناهم فالمسيحية لاتقصى الآخر بل تتعايش معه جنبا إلى جنب فى سلام ومحبه.

*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وكان الأجدر بك ، أن تطالب بتحطيم الحجر الذى تقدمون له فروض العبادة فعلاً
> 
> وليس الآثار الفرعونية التى نتعامل معها كمجرد آثار ، تعبر عن التطور الحضارى فى حقبة زاهية من عصور مصر
> 
> ...


 

قصدك ( حجر الزاوية ) !


الحجر الاسود !


هذا موضوع أخر ياأخي !


يمكنني التحضير له ومناقشتك فيه !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

لا أقصد حجر الزاوية ، الذى هو مجرد وصف معنوى 

بل إقصد الحجر الحقيقى ، الحجر المهبب ، الذى يعبده الوثنيون ، منذ زمان وحتى الآن ، بنفس الطريقة بلا فارق

ليتك تحاول أن تجعل عيونك مستنيرة وليست سوداء مظلمة


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إن كنا نحترم التقدم العلمى لأجدادنا ، فليس لذلك أى علاقة بالإيمان والكفر
> 
> بل إنه يتعلق بالرقى أمام الإنحطاط والهمجية للآخرين
> 
> ...


 

بالمناسبة :

هل تستطيع أن تنشى ( مجلد جديد ) على سطح المكتب كمبيوترك وتسميه بالانجليزية :

( con ) !

وكما نعلم أن الله تعالى فقط من يقول ( كن فيكون ) !

ولذلك 
هل تستطيع أن تنشى ( مجلد جديد ) على سطح المكتب كمبيوترك وتسميه بالانجليزية :

( con ) !


وطبعا لن تستطيع !

ولنرى هل الكفار من صنع الكمبيوتر !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

يا دى الخيبة ، يعنى عشان عندك كلمة فيها حرفيم من كلمة بلغة أخرى ، تجعل نفسك وإلهك هم المخترعون !!!!!

ديه حالة صعبة ما ينفش فيها ولا كل دكاترة المجانين

فهل أنت تجعلون أنفسكم أصحاب كل إختراعات العالم ، إن إشتركت فى حرفين من كلمة عندكم ، بالرغم من إختلاف اللغة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الله يكون فى عوننا لنحتمل جنونكم ، وينقذكم مما أنتم فيه ، لأنكم وصلتم فعلاً


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

*رحمتك يالله *

*بالفعل وكما قيل قديماً*
*أصحاب العقول في راحة *

*القسم هذا للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط *
*وليس للف والدوران وقلة الأدب*
*بدأت بقول سلام ونعمة رب المجد .... ثم تقول عفواً وتلقي تحية الأسلام *

*وغير ذلك مال المسيحية بالفراعنة -ال عملينلك عقدة- .... أين وجه الربط *

*يغلق ويكفينا مضيعة للوقت مع عقول مظلمة ومغيبة*​


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

*يترك الموضوع ...... لساعات *
*وينقل للترفيهي للفرفشة *​


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

*وبعد مناوشات ومناقشات مع الأدمن *

*قررنا نحن أن ينقل هذا الموضوع للقسم الترفيهي .... للفرفشة وليس أكثر *
*وسيبقي الموضوع كما هو بدون أي حذف ولا تحرير .... لنري الي أي مدي وصل التفكير المظلم في عقول المسلم المغيب*​


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

*ينقل الموضوع للقسم الترفيهي ويوضع تحت تصرف مشرفيه *​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يونيو 2011)

*اخ عيـــــــــــون سؤال هو الحجر الاسود مش اشرف واكرم من الاهرامات.؟*
*الحجر بيغفر الخطايا عندما كما واثبت ذلك فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى والكل مصدقش ذلك .؟*
*المفروض نكرم نكسرة ونخلى الاهرامات هذة ............*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *اخ عيـــــــــــون سؤال هو الحجر الاسود مش اشرف واكرم من الاهرامات.؟*
> *الحجر بيغفر الخطايا عندما كما واثبت ذلك فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى والكل مصدقش ذلك .؟*
> *المفروض نكرم نكسرة ونخلى الاهرامات هذة ............*


 


ياأخ أو أخت لا أريد الخروج عن الموضوع !


ولكن الحجرالاسود وضعه نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام !


أما الاهرامات فلقد وضعها الفراعنة وغيرهم !


الذين كفروا بالله تعالى !


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وبعد مناوشات ومناقشات مع الأدمن *​
> 
> *قررنا نحن أن ينقل هذا الموضوع للقسم الترفيهي .... للفرفشة وليس أكثر *
> 
> *وسيبقي الموضوع كما هو بدون أي حذف ولا تحرير .... لنري الي أي مدي وصل التفكير المظلم في عقول المسلم المغيب* ​


 

شكرا شكرا :closedeye


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يا دى الخيبة ، يعنى عشان عندك كلمة فيها حرفيم من كلمة بلغة أخرى ، تجعل نفسك وإلهك هم المخترعون !!!!!
> 
> ديه حالة صعبة ما ينفش فيها ولا كل دكاترة المجانين
> 
> ...


 


هل أستطعت أنشاء  ( مجلد جديد ) على سطح مكتب كمبيوترك وسميته بالانجليزية :
( con ) !


وكما نعلم أن الله تعالى فقط من يقول ( كن  ) !



 طبعا لم تستطع !


أنا وضعت لك هذه المعلومة ولأجل نفي فكرة أن من يخترع ويقوم 

بالاختراع هم الكفار ياأخي !


الله تعالى معنا !

ولاننا نحبه !

والله تعالى معك !

ولأنك تحبه !


وماتقوم به بتوفيق من الله تعالى ياأخي !


وسوف يبقى ولأنه بتوفيق من الله تعالى الذي جعله لك و لأجله !


أما غير ذلك في زوال !


ولأنه من قام بذلك لم يوفقه الله تعالى له و لأجله !


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه فعلا هو يستاهل النقل فى الترفيهى لانه مضحك ببشاعة 
عايزنا نكسر الاهرامات بتاعت اجدادنا  وتراثنا ؟
الى هذة الدرجة بتكرهوا الفن والابداع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الى هذة الدرجة لاتتحملون رؤية شئ جميل وتفكير عالى وابداع هندسى ومعمارى ؟
الفراعنة بنوا الاهرامات علشان يدفنوا فيها ملوكهم او بنوها علشان يعيشوا فيها او حتى يعبدوها احنا مالنا بيهم وبأغراضهم ؟
احنا امام تحفة هندسية مفيش زيها فى الوجود نقوم نهدمها علشان الناس اللى حرمت حتى الحياة 
وقولى بقى بالمرة ايه الاختراعات اللى انتوا قدمتوها للبشرية ؟؟؟؟
ايه اللى الاختراعات اللى انتوا عايشين عليها غير اختراعات الكفار ؟؟؟
ايه الاختراعات اللى انتوا عملتوها للبشرية غير التفجير والقتل والسحل والتفخيخ والجلد والرجم وتقطيع الاطراف وتكفير الاخرين والاختراع المذهل اللى ابهر العالم بتاع الطيارات اللى بتدخل فى المبانى تنفجر ؟؟؟
فهمنى قبل انهبل 

*


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 يونيو 2011)

هل تريدنا ان نكسر و نفجر اثارنا
كما فعل اخوانك بتمثال بوذا الضخم في افغانستان مثلا





> [YOUTUBE]i0HMDqjhUiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2011)

*أنا أخجل لوجود سوريين بتخلفك ، وما تزلت تناقش تحطيم آثار حضارات تفوقت على إسلامك السخيف وسبقته بآلاف السنين .*

*ماذا تختلف عن إرهابيي طالبان الذين حطموا أكبر تمثال لبوذا ؟؟ عمره 4000 عام ، من قبل أن يحل البائد محمد على الأرض ، أثر عظيم لحضارة عظيمة .*

*للأسف*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه فعلا هو يستاهل النقل فى الترفيهى لانه مضحك ببشاعة *
> *عايزنا نكسر الاهرامات بتاعت اجدادنا وتراثنا ؟*
> *الى هذة الدرجة بتكرهوا الفن والابداع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *الى هذة الدرجة لاتتحملون رؤية شئ جميل وتفكير عالى وابداع هندسى ومعمارى ؟*
> ...


 

هل تعتبرين الاهرامات وأبو الهول فن وأبداع !


هه


يبدوا أنك لا تعيشين في هذا العالم !



أنظري حولك أن كنتي تعيشين على هذا الارض وأنظري اليها 

ولتشاهدي الابداع والفن !


خلق الله تعالى !


الذي تحبينه والذي يحبه كل مؤمن به سبحانه وتعالى .


وقارني حبك وحب غيرك في الذي تسمينه فن وأبداع مع حبك 


وحب غيرك بخلق الله تعالى .


من هو الافضل في البقاء ومن هو الذي يسمى فن وأبداع !


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2011)

*يا أبله كلمة con اختصار لكلمة انكليزية ، وتستطيع بعض البرامج الخاصة السماح لك بملف بهذا الاسم*
*هههههههههه يبدو أن البرامج المشركة انتصرت*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> هل تريدنا ان نكسر و نفجر اثارنا
> كما فعل اخوانك بتمثال بوذا الضخم في افغانستان مثلا


 

ياأخ أنت وكما تسمي نفسك ( سرياني ) !

أي أن الاهرامات ليست أثارك !

أسأل لماذا تسمى ( سوريا ) بهذا الاسم وسوف تعلم أصلك 

وأثارك ياأخي !


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2011)

> هل تعتبرين الاهرامات وأبو الهول فن وأبداع !
> 
> 
> هه
> ...


*يعني زيادة فيك القسم الترفيهي*
*حدا قلك أنو الإبداع الإنساني يتعارض مع إبداع الخالق الكوني ؟؟؟ لكن ليش خلق العقل ؟؟؟ مش كرمال نبدع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أنا أخجل لوجود سوريين بتخلفك ، وما تزلت تناقش تحطيم آثار حضارات تفوقت على إسلامك السخيف وسبقته بآلاف السنين .*
> 
> *ماذا تختلف عن إرهابيي طالبان الذين حطموا أكبر تمثال لبوذا ؟؟ عمره 4000 عام ، من قبل أن يحل البائد محمد على الأرض ، أثر عظيم لحضارة عظيمة .*
> 
> *للأسف*


 


من قال لك أنا سوري !

أنا شامي !


يبدوا أن تحطيم بوذا أو تحطيم كأس من الفخار يزعجك كثيرا  ياأخ  

سوري !


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يعني زيادة فيك القسم الترفيهي*
> *حدا قلك أنو الإبداع الإنساني يتعارض مع إبداع الخالق الكوني ؟؟؟ لكن ليش خلق العقل ؟؟؟ مش كرمال نبدع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

أيه نبدع ونساوي أي شيء يضل البشرية !

ماهيك ياسوري !

أبداع !

هه

هل تظن الاهرامات أبداع ياسوري !

يعني الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق لنا العقل ولكي نبدع ونصنع أهرامات 

ولنعبد فيها من دون الله تعالى !


هل تسمي هذا أبداع !


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> هل تعتبرين الاهرامات وأبو الهول فن وأبداع !
> 
> 
> هه
> ...



*طيب ماذا اسميه ؟؟؟؟ابداع الخالق فى الكون لا غبار عليه لكنه هو ايضا اللى اعطى الانسان القدرات العقلية والابداعية ليخترع ويبدع والا مكانش اداله عقل وخلاه زى الحيوانات 
ولولا ابداع الانسان (الموهوب له من الله ) كان زمانا لسه عايشين فى الكهوف مع الاسود والنمور وبنركب الناقة والجمل والبغال ومكانش حضرتك هيبقى عندك كمبيوتر (من اختراع الكفار على فكرة ياريت تقوم تكسره او ترمية من الشباك ) ولا انترنت (اختراع الكفار بردو شوف ده بقى هتعمل فيه ايه اقطع الاسلاك اتصرف ) وكنت تعقد تكلمنا وتناقشنا من على بعد محيطات 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2011)

*ليش الشامي من الصومال ؟؟ مع انها كتيرة على افكارك*
*طبعاً يزعجني تحطيم بناء عظيم يمثل إبداع الإنسان قبل 4000 عام وقدرته العمارية .*
*بس التخلف والهمجية الإسلامية التي لا تعرف غير طمس الحضارات وتدميرها هي السبب بهالفكر المشوه*


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> ياأخ أنت وكما تسمي نفسك ( سرياني ) !
> 
> أي أن الاهرامات ليست أثارك !
> 
> ...


 معلش يا اخ يبدو انك جاهل في التاريخ
انا سرياني عراقي و سمينا سريانا لاننا ناطقين بالسريانيه
اجدادي هم نبوخذنصر و اشوربانيبال و ناصربال و نرام سين و سرجون الاكدي.....الخ
فاثار اجدادي اصبحت اليوم سلعه تباع في السوق السوداء
بعد ان سرقها اخوانك من متحف بغداد و اصبحت اثارنا مبعثره هنا و هناك
و منها ما دمر و منها ما بيع و منها ما لانعرف اين هو
فبسبب دينكم الحنيف
ضاعت اثار اجدادي


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> أيه نبدع ونساوي أي شيء يضل البشرية !
> 
> ماهيك ياسوري !
> 
> ...


 
*وانشالله عبدوا البقرة انت شو دخلك ؟؟؟؟؟*
*كل واحد حر بأفكارو ، بس هي آثار عظيمة لأبنية ما عم نقدر نفهم كل اسرارا بعد آلاف السنين*

*إذا مو عاجبك الأهرام فهمني شو بنا محمد والبربر الي معو ؟؟ غير احتلوا الدول وقتلوا بهالبشر .*
*يا ريتو بنا شي أثر عظيم هيك ، ووقتا كان بيطلعلك تحكي على آثار الحضارات .*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت يا اخ عيون السود تجبلنا اختراع واحد او ابداع واحد من اختراعاتكوا بدل اختراعات الكفار 
يا اخى انشا الله تعبد الحجر بس حتى على الاقل  تفيد البشرية بأى حاجةبدل ما انتو مش فالحين غير فى تفجير الناس الابرياء وطمس الحضارات ومحاربة كل ماهو جميل 
*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> معلش يا اخ يبدو انك جاهل في التاريخ
> انا سرياني عراقي و سمينا سريانا لاننا ناطقين بالسريانيه
> اجدادي هم نبوخذنصر و اشوربانيبال و ناصربال و نرام سين و سرجون الاكدي.....الخ
> فاثار اجدادي اصبحت اليوم سلعه تباع في السوق السوداء
> ...


 

بالمناسبة ياأخ أن الارض التي أنت عليها الان تسمى بلاد الشام !

والعراق الذي تسمى عراق في بلاد الشام !

أرجع للتاريخ قبل التقسيم !

ولتعلم ماهي أثارك يااخ !

وماهي الارض التي وجد فيها أجدادك !


الشام !


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وانشالله عبدوا البقرة انت شو دخلك ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *كل واحد حر بأفكارو ، بس هي آثار عظيمة لأبنية ما عم نقدر نفهم كل اسرارا بعد آلاف السنين*
> 
> *إذا مو عاجبك الأهرام فهمني شو بنا محمد والبربر الي معو ؟؟ غير احتلوا الدول وقتلوا بهالبشر .*
> *يا ريتو بنا شي أثر عظيم هيك ، ووقتا كان بيطلعلك تحكي على آثار الحضارات .*


 
هل تعبد الله تعالى أم لا ياأخ !

أن أعترفت بأنك تعبد الله تعالى فلن تكون حر بأفكارك !

ولأنك تتبع أوامر الله تعالى ووصاياه !

والعبد ليس حر ياأخ سوري !


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ماذا اسميه ؟؟؟؟ابداع الخالق فى الكون لا غبار عليه لكنه هو ايضا اللى اعطى الانسان القدرات العقلية والابداعية ليخترع ويبدع والا مكانش اداله عقل وخلاه زى الحيوانات *
> *ولولا ابداع الانسان (الموهوب له من الله ) كان زمانا لسه عايشين فى الكهوف مع الاسود والنمور وبنركب الناقة والجمل والبغال ومكانش حضرتك هيبقى عندك كمبيوتر (من اختراع الكفار على فكرة ياريت تقوم تكسره او ترمية من الشباك ) ولا انترنت (اختراع الكفار بردو شوف ده بقى هتعمل فيه ايه اقطع الاسلاك اتصرف ) وكنت تعقد تكلمنا وتناقشنا من على بعد محيطات *


 
هل تستعرين من الاناس الذين يركبون الحمير والبغال الناقة والذين يعيشون مع النمور 

والاسود !

أقرأي تاريخ الانبياء ومنهم المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام وكما ذكر 

الانجيل بأنه كان يركب على الحمار !


مع أن المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس بحاجة وليركب الحمير 

والبغال وحاله كحال االانبياء ويمكنهم بقدرة الله تعالى أن يذهبوا أينما 

أرادوا والاتداع باي طريقة كانت ومن دون الصعود على ظهور البغال 

والتواجد مع الحيوانات أو السكن في البيوت القش وغيرها  !


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> هل تستعرين من الاناس الذين يركبون الحمير والبغال الناقة والذين يعيشون مع النمور
> 
> والاسود !
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه لا محاولة لطيفة فاكر انك هتحرجنى يعنى؟ 
المسيح كان فى زمن غير الزمن ولو كان موجود ساعتها عربية ولا طيارة مكانش هيقول لا مكربهاش اصلها من اختراع الكفار عباد الاصنام 
المسيح والمسيحيين اكبر من كده 
*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ماذا اسميه ؟؟؟؟ابداع الخالق فى الكون لا غبار عليه لكنه هو ايضا اللى اعطى الانسان القدرات العقلية والابداعية ليخترع ويبدع والا مكانش اداله عقل وخلاه زى الحيوانات *
> *ولولا ابداع الانسان (الموهوب له من الله ) كان زمانا لسه عايشين فى الكهوف مع الاسود والنمور وبنركب الناقة والجمل والبغال ومكانش حضرتك هيبقى عندك كمبيوتر (من اختراع الكفار على فكرة ياريت تقوم تكسره او ترمية من الشباك ) ولا انترنت (اختراع الكفار بردو شوف ده بقى هتعمل فيه ايه اقطع الاسلاك اتصرف ) وكنت تعقد تكلمنا وتناقشنا من على بعد محيطات *


 
هل تستعرين من الاناس الذين يركبون الحمير والبغال الناقة والذين يعيشون مع النمور والاسود والذين يسكنون في بيوت القش وغيرها !

أقرأي تاريخ الانبياء ومنهم المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام وكما ذكر 

الانجيل بأنه كان يركب على الحمار !


مع أن المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس بحاجة وليركب الحمير 

والبغال وحاله كحال االانبياء ويمكنهم بقدرة الله تعالى أن يذهبوا أينما 

أرادوا والابتداع باي طريقة كانت ومن دون الصعود على ظهور البغال 

والتواجد مع الحيوانات أو السكن في البيوت القش وغيرها !


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا محاولة لطيفة فاكر انك هتحرجنى يعنى؟ *
> *المسيح كان فى زمن غير الزمن ولو كان موجود ساعتها عربية ولا طيارة مكانش هيقول لا مكربهاش اصلها من اختراع الكفار عباد الاصنام *
> *المسيح والمسيحيين اكبر من كده *


 

هل تظنين أن المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام لو وجد في هذا 

العصر سوف يستبدل بخلق الله تعالى من الحيوانات كالبغال والحمير 

وسوف يصعد بالسيارة أو الطيارة التي صنعها البشر!


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> بالمناسبة :
> 
> هل تستطيع أن تنشى ( مجلد جديد ) على سطح المكتب كمبيوترك وتسميه بالانجليزية :
> 
> ...



*
مش معقول بجد الى بتقوله ده

ماهه من المعروف انه مينفعش تنشأ ملفين بنفس الاسم فى مكان واحد فى الكمبيوتر
وبالفعل فى ملف باسم con
حاول تعرف السبب الاول 

شوف ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174955

طب منت لو عملته باسم كُن او كون او باى لغة من لغة الكفار  هيتعمل :smil15: ههههههه
بجد مش مصدقة الى بسمعه دنت رهيييب
الشيوخ الى بيقولوكو اى حاجة فى اى حاجة وتصدقوها من غير تفكير 
ربنا ينور قلبك
*


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> هل تظنين أن المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام لو وجد في هذا
> 
> العصر سوف يستبدل بخلق الله تعالى من الحيوانات كالبغال والحمير
> 
> وسوف يصعد بالسيارة أو الطيارة التي صنعها البشر!




*زى المراكب كدة ؟:mus13:*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياريت يا اخ عيون السود تجبلنا اختراع واحد او ابداع واحد من اختراعاتكوا بدل اختراعات الكفار *
> *يا اخى انشا الله تعبد الحجر بس حتى على الاقل تفيد البشرية بأى حاجةبدل ما انتو مش فالحين غير فى تفجير الناس الابرياء وطمس الحضارات ومحاربة كل ماهو جميل *


 

أنا لست من هؤلاء ياأخت أو ياأخ  !


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> هل تظنين أن المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام لو وجد في هذا
> 
> العصر سوف يستبدل بخلق الله تعالى من الحيوانات كالبغال والحمير
> 
> وسوف يصعد بالسيارة أو الطيارة التي صنعها البشر!



*يا اخ عيون السود اختصارا لهذة المهزلة الفكرية التى تحدث فى هذا النقاش اقول لك المسيح ليس عقله ضيق الى هذة الدرجة *


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *زى المراكب كدة ؟:mus13:*


 

المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس بحاجة وليركب المركب ولكي يبحر ياأخ أو أخت !

المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يمشي على الماء ! :mus13:


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2011)

*يعنى متعرفش ان المسيح ركب مراكب خاالص؟
لا يا جماعة بقى هو انتو بتتناقشو  بجد ولا دى الكاميرا الخفية هههههههههه*


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *مش معقول بجد الى بتقوله ده*
> 
> *ماهه من المعروف انه مينفعش تنشأ ملفين بنفس الاسم فى مكان واحد فى الكمبيوتر*
> *وبالفعل فى ملف باسم con*
> ...


 

شكرا لهذه المعلومة ولكن !


هل تستطيعين أن تظهري لي معنيكلمة ( con ) في 

النظام !

هل هي أختصار لمعنى !


يعني مامعنى هذه الكلمة ولماذا هي موجودة في النظام وكما تقول !


أن أستطعت ذلك !


----------



## عيون السود (6 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *يعنى متعرفش ان المسيح ركب مراكب خاالص؟*
> *لا يا جماعة بقى هو انتو بتتناقشو بجد ولا دى الكاميرا الخفية هههههههههه*


 

طبعا ركب من أجل حواريه  !


المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام لن يتكبر ولأنه يستطيع المشي

 على الماء بقدرة الله تعالى و يترك حواريه الذين لا يستطيعون 

 المشي على الماء !


بل يركب الزوارق التي صنعوها ومن أجل حواريه العاجزين على  

المشي على الماء !


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> بالمناسبة ياأخ أن الارض التي أنت عليها الان تسمى بلاد الشام !
> 
> والعراق الذي تسمى عراق في بلاد الشام !
> 
> ...


 يعني بابل الي يرجع تاريخها قبل الاف السنين كانت جزء من الشام!!!
الشام كانت سوريا و الاردن و فلسطين و لبنان و اضنها قسمت بعد اتفاقيه سايكس بيكو
يعني العراق كان جزء من الشام!!!!!
المعلومه دي اسمعها اول مره!!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2011)

*ياحول الله مهزلة فكرية *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياحول الله مهزلة فكرية *



ارجوكِ يا نانسي لا تغلطيِ 








فهذه مهذلة تاريخية فكرية عقيدية آدميه  برمجية .........الخ 
ههههههههه​


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> يعني بابل الي يرجع تاريخها قبل الاف السنين كانت جزء من الشام!!!
> الشام كانت سوريا و الاردن و فلسطين و لبنان و اضنها قسمت بعد اتفاقيه سايكس بيكو
> يعني العراق كان جزء من الشام!!!!!
> المعلومه دي اسمعها اول مره!!!!


 

أهلا بك !

الشام أكبر مما تتصوره ياأخي !


----------



## جيلان (7 يونيو 2011)

*طب ماهه كدة يبقى ركبها ايه زعلان ليه انت دلؤتى؟
متضيعوش وقتكو حرام*


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *طب ماهه كدة يبقى ركبها ايه زعلان ليه انت دلؤتى؟*
> *متضيعوش وقتكو حرام*


 

صحيح ركبها ولأنها تمشي وكما أراد الله تعالى أن تمشي في البحر 

الذي خلقه الله تعالى وبواسطة الريح التي خلقها الله تعالى !


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> شكرا لهذه المعلومة ولكن !
> 
> 
> هل تستطيعين أن تظهري لي معنيكلمة ( con ) في
> ...



كلمة CON هي اختصار لـ CONSOLE أي الشاشة ولوحة المفاتيح، وكلمة CON محجوزة كأسم لملف خاص في النظام

انت قلت انه علشان الله بيقول كُن يبقي مش هاتنفع 
بس معلهش في حاجات تانية ماينفعش تتكتب وما ينفعش ربنا للأسف يكون قالها 
لو حبيت اقولهالك اقولهالك بس معلهش بجد المرة دي مش هاتعرف تلاقيلها حاجة 
سلام يا معلمي ​


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يا اخ عيون السود اختصارا لهذة المهزلة الفكرية التى تحدث فى هذا النقاش اقول لك المسيح ليس عقله ضيق الى هذة الدرجة *


 

طبعا عقل المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس ضيق !

ولأنه يفعل أرادة الله تعالى ووصاياه !


----------



## جيلان (7 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> صحيح ركبها ولأنها تمشي وكما أراد الله تعالى أن تمشي في البحر
> 
> الذي خلقه الله تعالى وبواسطة الريح التي خلقها الله تعالى !


*
والاهرامات تقف كما اراد الله تعالى ان تقف
ومبنية على الارض ومثبتة بفعل الجاذبية التى خلقها الله تعالى
واوعى تقولى الى اكتشف الجاذبية كافر اصله محفرش لقاها:t19:
*


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> كلمة CON هي اختصار لـ CONSOLE أي الشاشة ولوحة المفاتيح، وكلمة CON محجوزة كأسم لملف خاص في النظام​
> انت قلت انه علشان الله بيقول كُن يبقي مش هاتنفع
> بس معلهش في حاجات تانية ماينفعش تتكتب وما ينفعش ربنا للأسف يكون قالها
> لو حبيت اقولهالك اقولهالك بس معلهش بجد المرة دي مش هاتعرف تلاقيلها حاجة
> سلام يا معلمي ​


 

أوووووووووووه 

روعة !

أن غبي جدا ولأني صدقت هذه المعلومة !


والذي وضع هذا ( الملف الخاص ) لايعلم أن الله تعالى يقول ( كن ) 

وتتشابه باول حروف كلمة لوحة المفاتيح ( بالانجليزية ) ومعانيها !

ياماحاسن الصدف !

العمى شو غبي انا !


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههه لالالا بجد ده فاصل كوميدى تاريخى 
اخ عيون السود انت بتتكلم بجد ولا ده فيلم هندى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *والاهرامات تقف كما اراد الله تعالى ان تقف*
> *ومبنية على الارض ومثبتة بفعل الجاذبية التى خلقها الله تعالى*
> *واوعى تقولى الى اكتشف الجاذبية كافر اصله محفرش لقاها:t19:*


 

أن الله تعالى أراد أن ينزلنا الى هذه الارض ياأخ أو أخت !

وطبعا ليس عبثا !

واراد ما أراد لهذه الارض !

وأراد ووضع لنا وصاياه وأوامره !

وهنا الفرق وهو ماذا نختاره ونقوم به !

 ارادة الله تعالى طبعا !

أي نقبل بالاهرامات !

أم لا !

هل يريد الله تعالى بقائها على الارض !

أم لا !

أرجعي وأقرأي الموضوع من أوله !


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

> أن الله تعالى أراد أن ينزلنا الى هذه الارض ياأخ أو أخت !



اخ بقي علشان في عمليتك دي مش هتفرق كتيير 
ههههههه​


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههه لالالا بجد ده فاصل كوميدى تاريخى *
> *اخ عيون السود انت بتتكلم بجد ولا ده فيلم هندى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

لا لا هذه سكرات !

ملاحظة !

مو يعني أن بشرب كحول !


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اخ بقي علشان في عمليتك دي مش هتفرق كتيير
> 
> ههههههه​


 

طبعا كلنا سواء !

أخ ولا أخت !

بالكلام فقط !


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> لا لا هذه سكرات !
> 
> ملاحظة !
> 
> مو يعني أن بشرب كحول !



*ههههههه سكرات الموت يعنى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟
طيب بأمانة انت دمك خفيف 
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> طبعا كلنا سواء !
> 
> أخ ولا أخت !
> 
> بالكلام فقط !



بارك الله فيك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

*انت حاطط السم فى العسل امممممممممممممممممممم  فكرة غريبة   برافو اسلوب جديد ومنك نستفيد 
  اعتقد لو فى امانة فى الحوار تكون مباشر فى السؤال مش محتاجة  القصة الطويلة دة كلها  علشان تحط السؤال ما عندك قسم اسئلة واجابات ادخل وقول اللى فى نفسك  لكن حكاية السم فى العسل قديمة اوى   مش اخلاق حوار ولا فكر   ماعلينا مهما عملت اهلا وسهلا بيك وسط اخواتك  وفى  المنتدى الكنيسة​*


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه سكرات الموت يعنى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟*
> *طيب بأمانة انت دمك خفيف *


 

*ههههههه سكرات الموت يعنى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟*

على واه تكون الموت !

كفاية ذنوب ومعاصي !


*طيب بأمانة انت دمك خفيف *



وشكرا شكرا  :closedeye


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بارك الله فيك ​


 

وفيك يبارك الله تعالى .


ومع العلم  أن الخيرة فيما أختاره الله تعالى !


وبذلك يوجد فرق هنا بين أخ وأخت !


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *انت حاطط السم فى العسل امممممممممممممممممممم فكرة غريبة برافو اسلوب جديد ومنك نستفيد​*
> 
> *اعتقد لو فى امانة فى الحوار تكون مباشر فى السؤال مش محتاجة القصة الطويلة دة كلها علشان تحط السؤال ما عندك قسم اسئلة واجابات ادخل وقول اللى فى نفسك لكن حكاية السم فى العسل قديمة اوى مش اخلاق حوار ولا فكر ماعلينا مهما عملت اهلا وسهلا بيك وسط اخواتك وفى المنتدى الكنيسة *​


 

هذه أخطاء في الانتاج ياأخي !

ولكن عسى نصل لتركيبة ترضي الجميع !


ومرحبا بك ياأخي .


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> هذه أخطاء في الانتاج ياأخي !
> 
> ولكن عسى نصل لتركيبة ترضي الجميع !
> 
> ...



 اهلا وسهلا بيك  
  يااخى


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*أنا كنت صح *

*قرار سليم ان يتم نقل الموضوع للترفيهي ... علشان نمزمز ونضحك كدة *

*عيون السود ... أنت بجد تحفه*
*بس عندك حبة مشاكل بسيطة .... تتعالج منها وهترجع فبريكا *
*عايز ضبط زوايا كامل وتغير زيت وغسيل ألي معتبر .... وعفشة كمان *
*وريح كده مع سكرات الموت جمعة وسبت .... تبدأ بقي الأسبوع الجديد بداية جديدة *

*منور يا برنس *​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*أه سؤال بس يا أخ عيون*

*هو أنت ليه فرقة معاك الأهرامات بالذات ؟*
*طب ما فيه برج بيزا المائل وإيفل وسور الصين العظيم وحبة عجائب كدة من عجائب الدنيا السبعة *
*وليه ما أنت عندك مكة برده ما ده مبني ومقضينها الناس لف حواليه ونص عريانين*
*وعندك الكثير والكثير من المباني والأختراعات البشرية الغريبة التي تأخذنا عن الله *

*وعجبي*​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*أه أخر حاجة ....*
*السؤال كان واضح* *



هل سوف تحطمون الاهرامات وأبو الهول الذي صنعها أجدادكم يامصرين و أحبوها أكثر من الله تعالى !؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**والأجابة الصريحة علي هذا السؤال .... ال أنت مش لقتها في المنتديات الأخري*
*لا أنا مش ههدهم وهذا بما أني مصري يا أخ *​


----------



## Josep (7 يونيو 2011)

بجد انت زى العسل 

انا افضل انك تشترك مع السلفيين او بن لادن بس ياخساره مات . روح للظواهرى .

المهم يعنى تعملوا اللى عملتوه ف افغانستان بس المره دى ف الاهرامات وخد كل حاجه للفراعنه ف محافظات مصر

خد دى هديه







بس بلاش ضحايا وحياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2011)

موضوع قص ولصق هو حقائق واكذيب


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يونيو 2011)

> هل تعبد الله تعالى أم لا ياأخ !
> أن أعترفت بأنك تعبد الله تعالى فلن تكون حر بأفكارك !
> ولأنك تتبع أوامر الله تعالى ووصاياه !
> والعبد ليس حر ياأخ سوري !


*يا حبيبي أنا آخد أفكاري عن قناعة ودراسة تامة وحرية كاملة ، هي أولاً*
*تانياً : إذا انا مسيحي وبآمن بالله معقول اجي اهدملك المسجد مثلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بأي حق بدي اهدم معبد للآخر ؟؟؟ حتى لو بيعبد البقرة وهو مقتنع هو حر بحالو ويصطفل وبيكون شايفنا غلطانين بس هو حر*

*مو من حق حدا يهدم شي للتاني ، كيف إذا كان هالشي آثار حضارات وإبداع الإنسان من آلاف السنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*نحن لسنا عبيداً ، المسيح قال لنا لستم بعد اليوم عبيداً بل أبناء ،، حررنا وجعلنا أبناءه  ، بهذه الحرية العظيمة والمحبة العظيمة أطيع إلهي لا عبوديةً ولا خوفاً .*

*يعني من المخزي أن تعتقد أن المسيح لو كان في زمننا لكان ركب البغال عوض السيارات !!!!!!!!!!! هل تعتقده بدوي جاهل مثلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعتقد أن استخدام السيارة أمر خاطئ ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! أم أنه كفر بخلق الله للجمل والناقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> شكرا لهذه المعلومة ولكن !
> 
> 
> هل تستطيعين أن تظهري لي معنيكلمة ( con ) في
> ...


.................................................. .....
1) إضغط كليك يمين في المكان المراد إنشاء الملف به 
2) إختار من القائمة المنسدلة new ........new folder
3) اكتب con 
4) اضغط كليك يمين باالماوس علي الإسم 
5) اختار unsert unicode control character
6) من القائمة المنسدلة إختار zero width non _joner

*وشوف كيف انتصرنا على هالكلمة :t19:*
*وتاني مرة فكر الف مرة قبل ما تصدق شيخ*


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*هي كلمة con دية ....*
*مش ممكن ترجمتها علي أساس *
*كُن نتاكنتي .... *​


----------



## جيلان (7 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هي كلمة con دية ....*
> *مش ممكن ترجمتها علي أساس *
> *كُن نتاكنتي .... *​



وانا على نغمة واحدة ماخدوش يا بابا ماخدوش ههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2011)

*انا حاسس انكم بتحاوروا حد عنده 3 سنين بكتيره .....حتى اللى عنده 3 سنين أعتقد أنه بيفكر أحسن من كده.
بس أجمل حاجه حدش علق علها فى كلام عيون السود انه قال انه المسلم عبد بمعنى ينفذ على طول دون نقاش لأنه لايعلم اين الصالح له فإذا قيل له الصالح فى قتل الكفار وماله مفيش مانع حتى بالمرة نحل مشكلة الغذاء العالمية 
وعلى النقيض تبان روعة المسيحية اذ سمينا ابناء ورفعنا من مرحلة العبودية التى ترون جميعكم تماما مدى بشاعتها :new5:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2011)

*انا حاسس انكم بتحاوروا حد عنده 3 سنين بكتيره .....حتى اللى عنده 3 سنين أعتقد أنه بيفكر أحسن من كده.
بس أجمل حاجه حدش علق علها فى كلام عيون السود انه قال انه المسلم عبد بمعنى ينفذ على طول دون نقاش لأنه لايعلم اين الصالح له فإذا قيل له الصالح فى قتل الكفار وماله مفيش مانع حتى بالمرة نحل مشكلة الغذاء العالمية 
وعلى النقيض تبان روعة المسيحية اذ سمينا ابناء ورفعنا من مرحلة العبودية التى ترون جميعكم تماما مدى بشاعتها :new5:*


----------



## جيلان (7 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *انا حاسس انكم بتحاوروا حد عنده 3 سنين بكتيره .....حتى اللى عنده 3 سنين أعتقد أنه بيفكر أحسن من كده.
> بس أجمل حاجه حدش علق علها فى كلام عيون السود انه قال انه المسلم عبد بمعنى ينفذ على طول دون نقاش لأنه لايعلم اين الصالح له فإذا قيل له الصالح فى قتل الكفار وماله مفيش مانع حتى بالمرة نحل مشكلة الغذاء العالمية
> وعلى النقيض تبان روعة المسيحية اذ سمينا ابناء ورفعنا من مرحلة العبودية التى ترون جميعكم تماما مدى بشاعتها :new5:*



لو فتحو مكان المخ فى الانسان وملقوش جوة حاجة انا مستعدة ابقى معاه :t19:
مش المخ بردوا من خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى طب يستعملوه بقى


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *بس أجمل حاجه حدش علق علها فى كلام عيون السود انه قال انه المسلم عبد بمعنى ينفذ على طول دون نقاش لأنه لايعلم اين الصالح له فإذا قيل له الصالح فى قتل الكفار وماله مفيش مانع حتى بالمرة نحل مشكلة الغذاء العالمية *


*والحمد لله علي نعمة الأسلام *​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وانا على نغمة واحدة ماخدوش يا بابا ماخدوش ههههههههه


*مخدوش يا بابا مخدوش يا بابا ....... علي يدي :new6:*​


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا حبيبي أنا آخد أفكاري عن قناعة ودراسة تامة وحرية كاملة ، هي أولاً*
> *تانياً : إذا انا مسيحي وبآمن بالله معقول اجي اهدملك المسجد مثلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بأي حق بدي اهدم معبد للآخر ؟؟؟ *
> 
> *حتى لو بيعبد البقرة وهو مقتنع هو حر بحالو ويصطفل وبيكون شايفنا غلطانين بس هو حر*
> ...


 

في أنجيل متى في الاصحاح السابع يقول :


8ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضًا إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَل عَال جِدًّا، وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا، 9وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي». 10حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». 11ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ، وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ.


لأنه مكتوب أن يسجدوا لله تعالى فقط والعبادة لله تعالى فقط !


و في أنجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس عشر:

14أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. 15لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ،


ولذلك عندما تفعلوا ماأوصاهم به المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام وماقاله لهم فلن يكونوا عبيدا بل هم تلاميذه وأحبابه و لأنهم تفعلون وصاياه وكلامه .


وهي وصايا الله تعالى أي أرادة الله تعالى !


أرجع أقرأ الموضوع من أوله !


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أه أخر حاجة ....*​
> *السؤال كان واضح*
> *والأجابة الصريحة علي هذا السؤال .... ال أنت مش لقتها في المنتديات الأخري*
> 
> *لا أنا مش ههدهم وهذا بما أني مصري يا أخ *​


 


 في سفر التثنية في الاصحاح السابع والعشرون يقول :


15مَلْعُونٌ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا أَوْ مَسْبُوكًا، رِجْسًا لَدَى الرَّبِّ عَمَلَ يَدَيْ نَحَّاتٍ، 


هه 


ملعون الانسان الذي ينحت ياأخ !


والذي نحت الاهرامات وابو الهول هم المصرين !

وأنت مصري ياأخ !

هل تقبل أن تكون ملعون وكما كان اجدادك !

أرجع أقرأ الموضوع من أوله !


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هي كلمة con دية ....*​
> *مش ممكن ترجمتها علي أساس *
> 
> *كُن نتاكنتي .... *​


 

ياماحاسن الصدف !


وهذا أيضا لايعلم أن الله تعالى يقول ( كن ) !

العمى !


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أه سؤال بس يا أخ عيون*​
> 
> *هو أنت ليه فرقة معاك الأهرامات بالذات ؟*
> *طب ما فيه برج بيزا المائل وإيفل وسور الصين العظيم وحبة عجائب كدة من عجائب الدنيا السبعة *
> ...


 

مو فارقة معي !

ولكن هذا المنتدى يحتوي على المصرين !

ولايوجد فيه صينين أو فرنسين أو أيطالين أو وووووووو !


----------



## عيون السود (7 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*​
> *أنا كنت صح *​
> *قرار سليم ان يتم نقل الموضوع للترفيهي ... علشان نمزمز ونضحك كدة *​
> *عيون السود ... أنت بجد تحفه*
> ...


 

أنت المنور ياأخ !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

أنا ما عرفتش رأيك فى الحجر بتاعك ، إلى بتسافرله علشان تتقبله وتمسحه وتبوسه وتلف حواليه 

فإن كنت قد رددت ، فرجاء إرشادى لرقم مداخلتك ، لأنه يسعدنى معرفة رأيك فى هذه النقطة بالذات


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

أما بخصوص الأهرام ، فقد قلنا رأينا فى المداخلة رقم 13 ، فرجاء قراءتها بتركيز


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه لابجد مش ممكن الواحد كل مايبقى متضايق يجى هنا يصيف ويرفهه عن نفسه شوية 

والنبى ياجماعة اوعوا تزعلوا الاخ عيون السود واعملوا كل اللى هو عايزه 
بجد فقرة مسلية جدا 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

خلاص ياستى ، علشان خطرك حنعمل كل اللى عاوزه

حلاص هنهد الهرم بتاعنا ، بس هو الكبير ، يهد الحجر بتاعهم الأول ، وبعدين إحنا نهد الهرم بتاعنا

من غير لا زعل ولا خصام


----------



## snygg (17 يونيو 2011)

اولا- تقدر تعمل ملف اسمه con , اعمل بحث بالانكليزي و شوف, كان اكتبلك الطريقة بس ما عندي وقت اترجم و لا اريد اتبع الطريقة *الشهيرة* مالكم copy-paste. و اذا تريد انزل الرابط.
و بعدين ليش الا بالانكليزي , اكتبها بالعربي (كن) يعني انت راح تشارك الله بعملية الخلق. 
ثانيا - عدكم كثير اثار بسوريا , تقدر تبدي بيها, بس رجاءا قبل ما تفكر بهذا الشي, اعرف انه العرب ما لهم شي يفخرون بينه غير اعمال القدماء, لانه من بعد ما جا دينكم, اخذنا للحضيض. 
ثالثا - الدول العربية كلها مليانة تماثيل للرؤساء, دمر هذي التماثيل او الاصنام و بعدين فكر بالاهرام.
بس صدق اهنئك لان صدمتني بتفكيرك


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> خلاص هنهد الهرم بتاعنا


* لا والنبي .... بلاش الهرم يا مكرم :cry2:*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

snygg قال:


> بس صدق اهنئك لان صدمتني بتفكيرك


*صدمك بس :a82:*​


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أنا ما عرفتش رأيك فى الحجر بتاعك ، إلى بتسافرله علشان تتقبله وتمسحه وتبوسه وتلف حواليه
> 
> فإن كنت قد رددت ، فرجاء إرشادى لرقم مداخلتك ، لأنه يسعدنى معرفة رأيك فى هذه النقطة بالذات


 

ياأخ أنا لا أسافر ولكي أقبل الحجر ولأدور حوله أو أمسحه وكما تقول !!!!


أنا أن ذهبت الى مكة فسوف أذهب الى ( بيت الله تعالى ) !


الذي بناه النبي أبراهيم الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام !


وبالمناسبة :


أنا لاأقول رأي هنا !


بل أرادة الله تعالى !


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أما بخصوص الأهرام ، فقد قلنا رأينا فى المداخلة رقم 13 ، فرجاء قراءتها بتركيز


 

هذه المشاركة لم تعدد تهم عندك وكما أعتقد من بعد قرأتك ( الكتاب المقدس ) !


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لابجد مش ممكن الواحد كل مايبقى متضايق يجى هنا يصيف ويرفهه عن نفسه شوية *
> 
> *والنبى ياجماعة اوعوا تزعلوا الاخ عيون السود واعملوا كل اللى هو عايزه *
> *بجد فقرة مسلية جدا *


 

لا يهمك زعلي ياأخت !


أنا لست مهما !


بل  أنتبهي ولكي لا يغضب منك ( الله تعالى ) !


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

snygg قال:


> اولا- تقدر تعمل ملف اسمه con , اعمل بحث بالانكليزي و شوف, كان اكتبلك الطريقة بس ما عندي وقت اترجم و لا اريد اتبع الطريقة *الشهيرة* مالكم copy-paste. و اذا تريد انزل الرابط.
> و بعدين ليش الا بالانكليزي , اكتبها بالعربي (كن) يعني انت راح تشارك الله بعملية الخلق.
> ثانيا - عدكم كثير اثار بسوريا , تقدر تبدي بيها, بس رجاءا قبل ما تفكر بهذا الشي, اعرف انه العرب ما لهم شي يفخرون بينه غير اعمال القدماء, لانه من بعد ما جا دينكم, اخذنا للحضيض.
> ثالثا - الدول العربية كلها مليانة تماثيل للرؤساء, دمر هذي التماثيل او الاصنام و بعدين فكر بالاهرام.
> بس صدق اهنئك لان صدمتني بتفكيرك


 

من قال لك لم نبدأ بها ياأخت !


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> خلاص ياستى ، علشان خطرك حنعمل كل اللى عاوزه
> 
> حلاص هنهد الهرم بتاعنا ، بس هو الكبير ، يهد الحجر بتاعهم الأول ، وبعدين إحنا نهد الهرم بتاعنا
> 
> من غير لا زعل ولا خصام


 


أن قمت أنا بتهديم الحجر الذي لايساوي حجمه كف الايدي !

هل تتعهد بتهديم الاهرامات وأبو الهول وكما تقول !

لا أظن !

أنتبه !

عهدك سوف يكون مع الله تعالى !

ولأننا نتكلم عن أرادة الله تعالى !


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا والنبي .... بلاش الهرم يا مكرم :cry2:*​


 

ليه و ياأخ حر !


ولأنك مصري وكما كان أجدادك !


أرجع أقرأ ( الكتاب المقدس ) !


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> *أنا لاأقول رأي هنا !*
> 
> 
> *بل أرادة الله تعالى !*


*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:*
*أنت كدة المهدي المنتظر ... صح *

*وجاوبت صح .... جاوب صح .... جاوبت صح ..... إديني بقي هدية *​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> ليه و ياأخ حر !
> 
> 
> ولأنك مصري وكما كان أجدادك !
> ...



*أيوة أنا مصري .... ومش ههد الهرم .... عارف ليه *
*علشان مش هعرف أهده لوحدي *

*أستني ممكن أعمل مليونية أسلامية سلفية متخلفة باللحية لهدم هرم الكفار :t32:*​


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:*
> *أنت كدة المهدي المنتظر ... صح *​
> 
> *وجاوبت صح .... جاوب صح .... جاوبت صح ..... إديني بقي هدية * ​


 


لا وجود لشي أسمه ( المهدي المنتظر ) !


ولأن الله تعالى الذي يهدي عباده لصراطه المستقيم !


قال الله تعالى :

قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ قُلِ اللَّهُ يَهْدِي لِلْحَقِّ أَفَمَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُتَّبَعَ أَمَّنْ لَا يَهِدِّي إِلَّا أَنْ يُهْدَى فَمَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ 

سورة يونس آية 35


ولذلك كل من يعبد الله تعالى هو ( مهدي ) !


وهذا الهدي هو من عند الله تعالى !


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيوة أنا مصري .... ومش ههد الهرم .... عارف ليه *
> *علشان مش هعرف أهده لوحدي *​
> 
> *أستني ممكن أعمل مليونية أسلامية سلفية متخلفة باللحية لهدم هرم الكفار :t32:*​


 


أنا لم أطلب منك أن تهد الهرم وأبو الهول بيديك ياأخ حر !


بل طلبت أن تهد هذا الهرم وأبو الهول بعقلك وبقلبك !


ولأنك تحفظ وكما أظن وصايا الله تعالى وتفعلها !


ولن تستطيع تهديم هذا الهرم وأبو الهول الا بأرادة الله تعالى !


( كن ) مع الله تعالى فسوف يكون معك !

ولأن الله تعالى ليس بحاجة ( مليونية )  وليقوم بذلك !


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*يا أخ ....*
*مش أنت بتقول أن كل شئ بأرادة الله .....*
*أذاً أترك لله فرصة التعامل مع الوضع ... لتدعه يفعل ويعمل ما يراه في صالح الإنسان*

*عامة الأهرامات وأبو الهول وأبن عمته وسقارة نفسه .... مش بعتبرهم غير أثار وعجائب بروح أتصور جنبيهم *​


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا أخ ....*​
> *مش أنت بتقول أن كل شئ بأرادة الله .....*
> *أذاً أترك لله فرصة التعامل مع الوضع ... لتدعه يفعل ويعمل ما يراه في صالح الإنسان*​
> 
> *عامة الأهرامات وأبو الهول وأبن عمته وسقارة نفسه .... مش بعتبرهم غير أثار وعجائب بروح أتصور جنبيهم *​


 

أعتبارك لهم بأنهم أثار نتيجة فكرك وهو ( الظن ) بأنه جميل !


ولكن ولأنك تعبد الله تعالى فلن تكون بحالة الظن !


بل سوف تكون بحالة ( العالم ) الذي يعلم ماهو جميل وماهو قبيح 

وماهو  الذي يجب أن تضع صورتك بجانبه !


فأن كنت تعلم فسوف تعلم ماهو جميل وماهو قبيح !


وطبعا بالنسبة لك ولأنك تعبد الله تعالى وتعلم من الله تعالى ماهو الجميل وماهو القبيح !


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*شدنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*مش عارف أوصلك المعلومة أزاي .... أنت فصلتني *
*وبجد أنت حاجة جامدة موت .... أخر حاجة*​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

ولما تهدوا الاثار اشتغل فى ايييه انا
سباك


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ولما تهدوا الاثار اشتغل فى ايييه انا
> سباك


* ههههههه*
*تشتغلي زوجة وتتحدثي من خلف حجاب*
*وتنادي زوجك ... بالبيه *
*ولو غلطي هيتجوز عليكي وهيجبهالك في الشقة كمان ... رخامة أخر حاجة*
*وهتلبسي في عز الحر الخمار وستتنقبي وهو هيمشي جنبك باللحية وباللجلباب الأبيض ... ومنظركم ساعتها .... واو مش أقلك *
*هتبقوا شبه المقشات :smil12: *
*أه نسيت أنتي ممنوعة من السواقة كمان ومن الوقفة في البلكونة علشان الفتنة *

*من الأخر أنتي هتبقي ..... مش عارف أعبر بصراحة*​


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ولما تهدوا الاثار اشتغل فى ايييه انا
> سباك


 

لا حاجة لك للعمل ياأخت !

 يجب أن تكوني ( ست بيت ) !

تربي أطفالك ولتعلميهم !

هذا عملك الحقيقي  !

وكما يقولون ( الام مدرسة أن أعددتها أعددت شعب طيب الاعراق  ) 


عسى تبدلي شي في هذه الدنيا وتجعلي أطفالك من المغيرين فيها !


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> لا حاجة لك للعمل ياأخت !
> 
> يجب أن تكوني ( ست بيت ) !
> 
> ...


 
*وشهد شاهد من أهلها..... مبروك عليكم البيت يا بنات :spor2:*​


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *تشتغلي زوجة وتتحدثي من خلف حجاب*
> *وتنادي زوجك ... بالبيه *
> *ولو غلطي هيتجوز عليكي وهيجبهالك في الشقة كمان ... رخامة أخر حاجة*
> ...


 

ماترضاه لأختك ياأخ هو نفسه ماترضاه لجيلان ولغيرها  ياأخ!

فأنت ( طبعا ) تريد أن تستر أختك وتحفظها من كل سوء !

وطبعا ولأنك نعلم أن كل من حولك ( كالافعى ) يريد أن ينال منك وممن تحبه !

ولذلك تفعل كل ماهو مطلوب ولحماية أختك من هؤلاء !

أرجوا أن تكون من هذا العالم ولكي تفهم كلامي !


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وشهد شاهد من أهلها..... مبروك عليكم البيت يا بنات :spor2:*​


 

البيت ليس ( سجن ) للنساء ياأخ !

وعندما يريدون الخروج منه فيستطيعون ذلك ياأخ !

و هو سترة لهم !


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*الأخ عيون ....*
*بعيداً عن هذا الموضوع ... فأنت أخ لي ...*

*ولكن إذا تكلمنا عن الموضوع ..... فأنت بصدق *
*ظاهرة غريبة .... شئ نادر الوجود .... أنت بصدق تحتاج لدراسة من نوع خاص *
*فأنت بالفعل ظاهرة نادرة في العالم .... نادرة 2011 بأكتساح *​


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الأخ عيون ....*​
> *بعيداً عن هذا الموضوع ... فأنت أخ لي ...*​
> *ولكن إذا تكلمنا عن الموضوع ..... فأنت بصدق *
> *ظاهرة غريبة .... شئ نادر الوجود .... أنت بصدق تحتاج لدراسة من نوع خاص *
> ...


 

 أنا أخ لك غصبا عنك ياأخ حر !:spor2:

وليست بأردتك !

فأنت أبن آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام !

وأنا أيضا ابن آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام !

وسيبك مني ومن دراسة مثلي ولأنك لن تفهمني !

عليك أن تواصل دراساتك التي أرادها الله تعالى لك وخلقك لأجلها

ولتقوم بها ولسوف تفهم ذلك أن شاء الله تعالى !


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

عندما يقوم شخص باخذ صورة فهى لمجرد الذكرى وليس للعبادة وفى المسيحية عندما نقوم بعمل تماثيل فهى ايضا لمجرد الذكرى وليس للعبادة 

وجميع الاثار الموجودة الان ليست لكى يعبدوها الناس ولكن لنعرف تاريخ من سبقونا


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وشهد شاهد من أهلها..... مبروك عليكم البيت يا بنات :spor2:*​




هههههههههه مبروك عليكم الاعدام يا رجالة


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> لا حاجة لك للعمل ياأخت !
> 
> يجب أن تكوني ( ست بيت ) !
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت فظيع انت مش ممكن انت تجنن انت مش معقول بجد
فكرتنى بمس عفت وهى بتسأل عادل امام انت جييت الدنيا ازاى


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

طب يا اخ عيون بالنسبة للتعليم اتعلم عادى ولا يضايقك فى حاجة ههههههههههه


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

son_of_christ قال:


> عندما يقوم شخص باخذ صورة فهى لمجرد الذكرى وليس للعبادة وفى المسيحية عندما نقوم بعمل تماثيل فهى ايضا لمجرد الذكرى وليس للعبادة
> 
> وجميع الاثار الموجودة الان ليست لكى يعبدوها الناس ولكن لنعرف تاريخ من سبقونا


 

على ذلك يجب عليك أن تصنع تمثال يشبهك ولتتذكر نفسك وكما تقول ياأخ !

ولأنك نسيت نفسك ومايجب عليك فعله !

أرجع وأقرا الموضوع من أوله


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت فظيع انت مش ممكن انت تجنن انت مش معقول بجد
> فكرتنى بمس عفت وهى بتسأل عادل امام انت جييت الدنيا ازاى


 

شو هاد !

ماعندكم ممثلين غير عادل أمام !

صحيح كيف أجى على هل الدنيا !:spor2:


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> طب يا اخ عيون بالنسبة للتعليم اتعلم عادى ولا يضايقك فى حاجة ههههههههههه


 

أنت تعلمين مايجب عليك أن تتعلميه ومايجب أن تقومي به !

لست بحاجة لي أو لغيري ولكي يخبرك لهذا الامر ياأخت !


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

طب والحمام ادخله برجلى اليمين ولا الشمال ولا على ايدى


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> طب والحمام ادخله برجلى اليمين ولا الشمال ولا على ايدى


 



هذه الامور لا تهم ياأخت !



ولأنك لا ترتكبين أخطاء بهذه الامور ياأخت !


هذه الامور  لا نحاسب عليها من الله تعالى !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> أنت تعلمين مايجب عليك أن تتعلميه ومايجب أن تقومي به !
> 
> لست بحاجة لي أو لغيري ولكي يخبرك لهذا الامر ياأخت !


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

إدعى جحا الفقه ولبس الجبة والقفطان

فحاصروه ، وقالوا له إفتى ياجحا فى المشكلة الفلانية ديه ، فقال لهم يعنى إنتم مش عارفين ، قالوا عارفين ، قالهم يبقى ما تسألوش

فقال الباقون : قل لنا نحن لأننا لا نعرف 

قال لهم : إللى عارف يقول للى مش عارف


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> إدعى جحا الفقه ولبس الجبة والقفطان
> 
> ...


 

هههه


ولكن لا أظن أن جحا عاش بزمن ( كتب الله تعالى ) !


وجود كتب الله تعالى تغني الانسان عن السؤال والتسأل !


كلام الله تعالى واضح ياأخ !


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2011)

*بصراحه انا جاى تعبان جدا من الشغل
بس بجد حاسس لما دخلت الموضوع ده وقريته كله
اكنى اخدت شاور ونمت 3  ايام
كل اللى  خايف منه لما تيجى تقرى مشاركتى
تقولى ارجع واقرى الموضوع من اوله !
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (17 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة انا حاسة اني دخلت دايرة وبتلف حوالين نفسها اهرامات ومش اهرمات وحاجات غريبة 

لنا الله


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصراحه انا جاى تعبان جدا من الشغل*
> *بس بجد حاسس لما دخلت الموضوع ده وقريته كله*
> *اكنى اخدت شاور ونمت 3 ايام*
> *كل اللى خايف منه لما تيجى تقرى مشاركتى*
> *تقولى ارجع واقرى الموضوع من اوله !*


 

مشاركتك سوف تبين لي أن قرأت الموضوع من أوله وفهمته أم لا ياأخ !

و  لن أقول لك أرجع وأقرأ الموضوع من أوله !


للملاحظة :

أنت طايش فكيف تكون تعبان من العمل !

قصدك تعبان من الطياشة :spor2:


----------



## عيون السود (17 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بصراحة انا حاسة اني دخلت دايرة وبتلف حوالين نفسها اهرامات ومش اهرمات وحاجات غريبة
> 
> لنا الله


 

أرجوا أن لا تكون ( دائرة السوء ) ياأخت !


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2011)

عيون السود قال:


> مشاركتك سوف تبين لي أن قرأت الموضوع من أوله وفهمته أم لا ياأخ !
> 
> و  لن أقول لك أرجع وأقرأ الموضوع من أوله !
> 
> ...



*هههههههه والنبى انت عثل
تيجى تشتغل معايا 
اهو حتى كل ما اتخنق من الزباين 
ابصلك اضحك *


----------



## عيون السود (18 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههه والنبى انت عثل*
> *تيجى تشتغل معايا *
> *اهو حتى كل ما اتخنق من الزباين *
> *ابصلك اضحك *


 

هههههه


ليش ماعندك بالمحل مراية تبص فيها :08:


بشان تشوف حالك شلون طايش :ura1:


صدقني مش أنت المخنوق من الزباين :spor2:



العكس صحيح :gy0000:


دعني أرى مشاركتك بخصوص موضوعي :gun:


----------

